# Who makes their own mustard (s)?



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2021)

My wife loves French's mustard. To me it's meh. I prefer a spicier bite. I needed to buy mustard, but wasn't thrilled about the offerings and prices available at the store.

More than 30 years ago, I used to make my own sweet-tasting but spicy hot Dijon-style mustard. It was a simple recipe to throw together that spent a week in the fridge for the flavors and textures to blend. Unfortunately, that recipe has been lost to time and memory rewrites. I remember powdered mustard, malt vinegar, honey, and white pepper, but the rest is gone.

Last night around midnight I saw a recipe on YouTube for a simple spicy  mustard. I literally got out of bed and threw together a small batch (5 mins) with personal tweaks and stuck it in the fridge. It's not exactly what I remember, because I didn't have malt vinegar, but it had the sweet spicy flavor I love. I'll tweak the recipe, but I'm done buying store-bought.

If you make your own mustard, share your recipe. Here's what I threw together in the old man wee-wee hours of the night.

English Mustard - Ray's Version

This is a VERY simple mustard to make. It has a bite like dijon. Any vinegar can be used. My first attempt was with Seasoned Rice vinegar. I added the honey and turmeric to the recipe.

Powdered ginger might be another nice addition.

Ingredients
½ cup Coleman's mustard powder
1 ½ Tbs sugar
1 tsp turmeric
½ tsp salt
2 Tbs Apple cider vinegar (or vinegar of choice)
1 ½ Tbs cold water (or white wine)
1 Tbs honey

Directions
Mix dry ingredients.
Whisk in wet ingredients until smooth.
Place in a glass or plastic container and store in the refrigerator.
Makes a little more than half a cup.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 26, 2021)

Great job! 

How long do you think this will last in the fridge?

Watching for future use!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 26, 2021)

Would love to try this,,,, but, I will try to source fresh mustard seeds. I am not a fan of any mustard powder I have ever tasted.


----------



## mcokevin (Jun 26, 2021)

I’m a sucker for Coleman’s. It is perfect with sausages. I buy that in powder form and mix some up fresh about 30 minutes before dinner.


----------



## motocrash (Jun 26, 2021)

Sounds good Ray.
Been "going" to make mustard for a few years now. I used to make a Russian mustard years ago from a packet that was excellent. I believe I have 

 foamheart
  's recipe printed out somewhere.... Kevin will pop in with it I bet.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 26, 2021)

I've been wanting to make some too , but my favorite is Stadium Mustard . Comes out of Illinois . I order it online . 
I think Foamy uses black mustard seeds ? 
Watching this one .


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> Great job!
> 
> How long do you think this will last in the fridge?
> 
> Watching for future use!



Since it has vinegar in it, it should last a while. I'll probably go through this small batch in 2-3 weeks. Had it on an Evergood Pineapple sausage (Costco sourced) microwave nuked for lunch. Not picture worthy. The texture had improved significantly in 12 hours as the powdered mustard and turmeric hydrated. Great flavor.  Nice heat bite.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 26, 2021)

I think I have at least a dozen kinds of mustard in fridge.  Big fan.  Never thought about making it.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 26, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I think I have at least a dozen kinds of mustard in fridge.


I'm right there with you . Fridge and the pantry .


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> Would love to try this,,,, but, I will try to source fresh mustard seeds. I am not a fan of any mustard powder I have ever tasted.


I've always used whatever is easily available. I can always find powder. 

I tried to buy mustard seeds last year when things were scarce. No luck. I put white, brown, and black mustard seeds on my shopping list last night. We'll see what I can find without running to ten stores.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 26, 2021)

Mrs. Wurtz and I enjoy all types of mustards, especially the "strange" ones.  Here is a link to a German site that I use for making my mustards.  The attachment is from the site and is for a "hot mustard."  I do add about 5gr or so  grated horseradish.  I use this on my wurst and almost all of the recipes I make on the Carson Rodizio as a side dip or coating.   The web link is written German (and is translated via your web browser translator) and shows 19 different mustard recipes.  They are great fusion ideas!    With all that can be done with mustards, maybe the SysOp could make a group for mustard recipes.  
John
Senf selber machen: 19 Rezeptideen | Küchengötter (kuechengoetter.de)


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I think I have at least a dozen kinds of mustard in fridge. Big fan. Never thought about making it.


So easy to do. Yes, there are more complicated recipes involving fermentation over a few days. I might do those later, but this one is so easy, flavorful, and tweakable.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 26, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> German site that I use for making my mustards.


There a German based community about a hour from me, Muenster Tx .  The meat market there has several local made mustard's.  Like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 26, 2021)

Maybe some relevant information when using whole mustard seed.

https://www.thespruceeats.com/simple-mustard-recipe-1327475


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 26, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> There a German based community about a hour from me, Muenster Tx .  The meat market there has several local made mustard's.  Like a kid in a candy store.


_*Oh yea - My kind of market! *_ Mrs. Wrutz would have me on a short leash in there and _NO CASH OR CREDIT CARD!?_ 
John


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 26, 2021)

Dear Ray,
I have noticed you have been watching a lot of YouTube videos pertaining to food late at night.  Please, turn off the electronics and go to bed.

Sincerely,
Yankee

P.S.
I’m going to have to try this recipe. Thanks for sharing. And you can go to bed when you want.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2021)

Cracked me up, Justin. 

YouTube is great for mindless content that flicks my sleep button from awake to out, except for pimento cheese and mustard.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 26, 2021)

Anywhere with bulk spices should have mustard seed, or there is always Amazon. They are dirt cheap ( $4/lb at my grocery store).

All you need is an extra grinder, or ideally a mortar & pestle. Use cold water for a spicier mustard as hot water denatures that quality. I like all sorts of mustard (honey, green chile, cayenne or jalapeno powder etc.), but pretty much always use some horseradish (and consider it essential to hot deli mustard).


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2021)

Hamdrew said:


> Anywhere with bulk spices should have mustard seed, or there is always Amazon. They are dirt cheap ( $4/lb at my grocery store).
> 
> All you need is an extra grinder, or ideally a mortar & pestle. Use cold water for a spicier mustard as hot water denatures that quality. I like all sorts of mustard (honey, green chile, cayenne or jalapeno powder etc.), but pretty much always use some horseradish (and consider it essential to hot deli mustard).


Winco, 5 miles away, is my preferred grocer. They have a great bulk section, but no mustard seeds, just powder. There are 3 other higher priced grocers within 1.5 miles of my house. I rarely shop them, but will give the highest end one a try for seeds.  I've got everything needed to crack or pulverize.


----------



## Hamdrew (Jun 26, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Winco, 5 miles away, is my preferred grocer. They have a great bulk section, but no mustard seeds, just powder. There are 3 other higher priced grocers within 1.5 miles of my house. I rarely shop them, but will give the highest end one a try for seeds.  I've got everything needed to crack or pulverize.


If you have any store that has a lot of Indian stuff, it's really prominent in Southern Indian cooking.

There's also little ~2oz bottles from McCormick, and I'm sure Spice Islands etc., but at $5+ that's way more than you should be paying


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 26, 2021)

I get those at Gordon's food service . About 8 bucks . 
I searched Sacramento for GFS stores and came up with 0 , but you might try it yourself .


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 26, 2021)

Check for a US Foods Chef Store in your area.  They have the restaurant size spice containers and are very reasonable in price.  Some locations carry Monarch as well as McCormick.  Don't forget Sams or Costco or other restaurant suppliers. Trust me, it doesn't take long to use up these containers!! LOL!
John

CHEF'STORE: Wholesale Restaurant Supply | US Foods


----------



## foamheart (Jun 26, 2021)

Lets see if I can copy to this, new software. This from my recipe book.  Guys you should all be building your own family recipe book. It's handy as pockets on a shirt!


*Cajun Black Mustard ~ Foamheart*





SPICY!!
First I have to tell you there are different colored mustard seeds. The lighter the seeds the milder the taste. Black seeds are from India and they are, let’s call it spicy. Dave sent some to me to play with; he gets me off on creative journeys too often. LOL One other thing when I told him how “Spicy�? they were, he reminded me tactfully, that the longer you allow it to sit, like smoked nuts or jerky the milder it gets. Its been over a month now and I just can’t stop using it! Do yourself a favor and double my recipe. You won’t be able to stand it when you first make it, you’ll have to try a taste. It like biting into horseradish dipped in curry sauce! Remember to mellow.
Yield: 1 cup

*Ingredients:*

1/3 cupmustard seeds1/2 cupcoleman’s mustard powder1/2 cupdark beer1/4 cupapple cider vinegar2 tspssalt2 tablespoonshoney
*Directions:*
1. Put the seeds in a mortar and crunch a few, just a few, less than a quarter. Then cover all the seeds with Beer and vinegar over night to soften up the seeds.
2. The next day drop the pestle on ‘em a couple a times just to get their attention. Remember you want ‘em 75% whole.
3. Pour into a bowl; add salt, mustard powder and honey. Don’t worry, it is gonna tighten up in the reefer. I put mine in a 1 cup mason jelly jar.

I read about many many variations, the liquid (Beer, water, wine, apple juice, etc), Specific flavor modifiers (Honey, salt, red pepper, horseradish, allspice, syrup, sugar, even turmeric etc etc.) It was my first time so I KiSS’d it and I love it. Mad now I didn’t make more! Although I will.
Remember what you taste when you make it will sizably mellow after a few days/weeks/months. Leave it alone for 3 to 4 weeks!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 26, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Lets see if I can copy to this, new software. This from my recipe book.  Guys you should all be building your own family recipe book. It's handy as pockets on a shirt!
> 
> 
> *Cajun Black Mustard ~ Foamheart*
> ...


I've added this recipe to my list!

I've got the jars. Now gotta find the seeds. Might go looking on Sunday.

Thanks for posting,  Foam!

And the family cookbook. Yep. I have 1500+ recipes in a software that's no longer supported. Slowly printing them on paper. 

I've switched away from a software program and store my recipes on the Google drive.  Family can access them directly and I don't have to worry about a computer crash or software fail. New device can access the cloud.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 26, 2021)

Most of you know this, but for Lurkers and Newbies to making Mustard...The longer you let Crushed Seeds or Powder sit in contact with Water, the Hotter the Mustard will be! Acid...Vinegar, Wine, Apple Juice, Stops the chemical reaction.
As mentioned above, Darker Seed yeilds some heat, even if Vinegar is added right away. But if you want, Clean Your Sinuses and Tear Ducts HOT, let the Mustard and Water do their thing 15 minutes or more, before adding the Vinegar!...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Most of you know this, but for Lurkers and Newbies to making Mustard...The longer you let Crushed Seeds or Powder sit in contact with Water, the Hotter the Mustard will be! Acid...Vinegar, Wine, Apple Juice, Stops the chemical reaction.
> As mentioned above, Darker Seed yeilds some heat, even if Vinegar is added right away. But if you want, Clean Your Sinuses and Tear Ducts HOT, let the Mustard and Water do their thing 15 minutes or more, before adding the Vinegar!...JJ


Did not know ANY of that. Thanks, JJ! My brain just swelled with more crucial knowledge. I wonder what got erased to make room?


----------



## forktender (Jun 27, 2021)

I live 30 miles from the wold famous Napa Valley and another 30 miles to Calistoga, St Helena and Sonoma in northern CA.

Not only do they make  the most amazing wine in the world, they also make thousands  of types of mustard. The wineries all grow mustard plants between the grape vines throughout the whole valley. And they have a huge mustard festival which has thousands of types of mustard  to taste, and the sights aren't half bad either.  So I've personally never tried to make if mainly because there are so many to choose from out here. If you're ever in the area there is a restaurant called Mustard's Grill, and they make an amazing Dijon dipped tomahawk pork chop that is smoked then grilled and dipped in dijon mustard that is to die for.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks for the recipe Foamheart.  Just printed it as a pdf to my recipe file.   

JJ - thanks for the background info. 

forktender- those photos are beautiful!  I never knew about the mustard plants being grown between the vines.  Thanks for sharing. 

This is why I love this Forum.  You learn something new every day!

John


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2021)

forktender said:


> I live 30 miles from the wold famous Napa Valley and another 30 miles to Calistoga, St Helena and Sonoma in northern CA.
> 
> Not only do they make  the most amazing wine in the world, they also make thousands  of types of mustard. The wineries all grow mustard plants between the grape vines throughout the whole valley. And they have a huge mustard festival which has thousands of types of mustard  to taste, and the sights aren't half bad either.  So I've personally never tried to make if mainly because there are so many to choose from out here. If you're ever in the area there is a restaurant called Mustard's Grill, and they make an amazing Dijon dipped tomahawk pork chop that is smoked then grilled and dipped in dijon mustard that is to die for.
> 
> ...


More brain swelling! Thanks for sharing! Gotta go Zoom call my kids. Now, if I could only remember their names..


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Gotta go Zoom call my kids. Now, if I could only remember their names..


Ridge and Embers ?


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 27, 2021)

Thanks for the reminder. Briq and Lump! How could I forget?


----------



## forktender (Jun 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> More brain swelling! Thanks for sharing! Gotta go Zoom call my kids. Now, if I could only remember their names..


Bawhahahaha!!!


----------



## mneeley490 (Jun 28, 2021)

Since I make Char Siu quite often, I like to make my own "Chinese Hot Mustard". None of the commercial mustards are hot enough for me, except for Beaver Brand out of Portland, Ore. That one comes close. I like the mustard to be similar to what you'd get from a good Chinese restaurant.
I buy packages of powdered mustard from the Asian markets, it's  pretty inexpensive compared to something like Coleman's. One 12 oz. package of powder will usually last me for a couple of years. But unfortunately, the directions are all in Chinese which I do not read. Heck, my best friend of over 50 years is 1st generation Chinese-American, and even he can't read it for me.
The mustard powder is strictly mustard powder. No other ingredients have been added. So that being said, I have never formally written up a recipe with which to make it palatable, because I make different amounts each time. I just know what else needs go in it, and *I make each batch to taste.  *My version will immediately flush your sinuses, and might cost you some friends if you don't warn them first. For my wimpier friends, I will mix it half-n-half with some commercial brand like Sun Luck.

If you want to try it, here is what you will need:
Chinese mustard powder (not English)
Water
White vinegar
Salt
Sugar
Ground white pepper

You will need to keep tasting as you're mixing, until it fits your flavor profile. It's actually much better if made a day or two in advance.  Have fun storming the castle!


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 28, 2021)

Thanks for posting that, Mike. I've started collecting online mustard recipes, and Chinese mustard is one of them. It is definitely one that's easy to throw together. Nothing better than a few crispy egg rolls dipped deeply into Chinese mustard so that each bite takes your breath away.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jun 29, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> _*Oh yea - My kind of market! *_ Mrs. Wrutz would have me on a short leash in there and _NO CASH OR CREDIT CARD!?_
> John


Not sure if you will see this in time but I going to that German Market today.  Anything should be on the lookout for?



			https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!1s0x864d0b93ac041793%3A0xe2fe340b0dd34a6a!3m1!7e115!4shttps%3A%2F%2Flh5.googleusercontent.com%2Fp%2FAF1QipPpJ7HJb3zzFh3kVoi-373Ex3jJwmO4Ga_hczQH%3Dw213-h160-k-no!5sMuenster%20Tx%20fischer%27s%20-%20Google%20Search!15sCgIgAQ&imagekey=!1e10!2sAF1QipOjBBV_BLdTYzzPNpoDCJ04TdxTkRrupsXHvyDR&hl=en&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiT7bi9hL3xAhXBmWoFHZ4HBdgQoiowEnoECEYQAw


----------



## foamheart (Jun 29, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Not sure if you will see this in time but I going to that German Market today.  Anything should be on the lookout for?



Boxum women dancing the street between the stalls, each carrying 10 huge tankards of beer.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 29, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Not sure if you will see this in time but I going to that German Market today.  Anything should be on the lookout for?
> 
> Yea, I missed responding back to you.  Getting old?! That market is beautiful! Thank you for the map/link.  *LOOKOUT FOR EVERYTHING *your budget can handle.  I'd just start grabbing one or two of the various imported sauces, spices, salads in glass, dried dumpling and potato pancake mixes, bagged Spätzle. Whatever gets your attention. Definitely pick up one or two German mustards (curry, hot, honey, brown, course, etc.)  to play with.  Look at the container pictures for ideas.
> Most mixes have preparation instructions written in English. But the EU does use a lot of instructional icons/graphics as well.
> ...


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 30, 2021)

I learned to make from-seed mustard from Emeril Lagasse's recipe and never looked back! I buy seeds in bulk on Amazon, both yellow, brown and black.  I will just vary the coarseness with the amount of whole seed partially ground and fine ground powdered from seed. 
The secret to my favorite Carolina BBQ sauce is all in the fresh mustard from seed. I pulverize the seeds through the Ninja to make fresh powder. That's a MUST over store bought powder. 

Any recipe that calls for wine or champagne over water, then I know its legit also.


----------



## Jabiru (Jun 30, 2021)

English Mustard is our Favourite, love it on Steaks, pork anything red meat really. 

 noboundaries
 thanks for sharing your recipe, sounds like a great mix, will give it a go.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 30, 2021)

You're welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jul 1, 2021)

One thing I have been wanting to try is toasting some mustard seeds first. Heck, why not smoke them? Every good chef should know that about what toasting does with every other nut or seed. 

 noboundaries
 - You are really good at getting me to get off my but to toast or roast something!


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 1, 2021)

Erik, happy to de-butt you!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> this one is so easy, flavorful, and tweakable.


Just mixed this up . Used red wine vinegar and added some cracked mustard seed . Everything else was the same . 
Smelled fantastic , so I had to have a taste .
HOLY $H!X !! 
That's freakin hot . Hope it mellows a bit by supper time . It's  1/4 pound hot dog night . Great flavor .


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Hope it mellows a bit by supper time .


Maybe a little.  The texture improves daily and settles in around 3 days, but it is good to use from the start. Enjoy those eye-watering dogs!


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2021)

How hot is it without the cracked seeds ?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> How hot is it without the cracked seeds ?


I made some a couple days ago. I followed Foam’s recipe, but I used malt vinegar. It is spicy tasting in the jar, but I just had a turkey and garlic bologna sandwich with it and the food pretty much killed the spicy. Great flavor though.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2021)

SmokinEdge said:


> It is spicy tasting in the jar,


I just told my Son , might not be so hot on the food . 
This taste like a horse radish Dijon mustard . 
Just added some more honey . Needs to thicken up some .


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I just told my Son , might not be so hot on the food .
> This taste like a horse radish Dijon mustard .
> Just added some more honey . Needs to thicken up some .


That horse radish was the first thing I tasted, but now after a couple days it’s still very much there but has toned down. Some say don’t eat it for 3-4 weeks, ha! Like that gonna happen.


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 1, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> How hot is it without the cracked seeds ?


Probably less so. The one I made has a nice bite but doesn't water my eyes like fresh horseradish or wasabi.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 1, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> like fresh horseradish


This has a nice horseradish sting to the nose . I keep going back for a taste . 
Man it's good .


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 2, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> Enjoy those eye-watering dogs!


I added more honey to it , and some more powder . I got it to thin . 
It was good on the hot dogs , but this would be fantastic on a soft pretzel or 
or brushed on some grilled chicken . This has great flavor . 



SmokinEdge said:


> food pretty much killed the spicy.


Yup . The food took the bite out of it . Still some sting on the snoot . 

The recipe as posted is the way to start . I'm going to make another batch as listed . 
I got mine to thin trying to tame the heat . Be good for basting or even a salad dressing . 
I thickened it back up with the addition of more mustard powder . This is really , really good . I can see a ton of uses for this . 
Thanks Ray , 

 noboundaries


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 2, 2021)

Thanks, Chop! Mine was kind of thin to start, too, but it firmed up over a couple of days. Really glad you liked it.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 25, 2021)

Just made a double batch because I go thru a single batch in about 3 weeks. 

Made one batch and added 1 tsp ground ginger to the recipe. Also used white wine instead of water. Result? Nope. Muddied the taste too much. 

Made a second batch eliminating the honey and ginger. Also used ACV instead of seasoned rice vinegar, and water instead of wine. Yeah, much more bite. Mixed the two batches together. Now, comes the wait.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 25, 2021)

I still have about half the jar of what I made . It gets better everyday . It's great on hot dogs , but been using it as a dip for pretzels and chicken nuggets . Yes I eat frozen chicken nuggets . 
I have 6 jars of store bought mustard in the fridge . That's why this last so long .


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 25, 2021)

kilo charlie said:


> How long do you think this will last in the fridge?





chopsaw said:


> That's why this last so long .



Yep, I tasted zero reduction in flavor. The bite settled down a bit, but it was still a joy to eat after several weeks.


----------



## bdskelly (Aug 27, 2021)

foamheart said:


> Boxum women dancing the street between the stalls, each carrying 10 huge tankards of beer.


I think I know this bar!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 27, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> The bite settled down a bit, but it was still a joy to eat after several weeks.


Had some last night on hot dogs . It has mellowed down on the bite for sure . 
Still great flavor and texture  after 2 months in the fridge .


----------



## foamheart (Aug 28, 2021)

bdskelly said:


> I think I know this bar!


If ya ain't been thrown out of it, it must not have been very good !!
Went to bed at 2 with a 10, woke up at 10 with a 2.  OMG I hate when that happens!


----------



## BATMON (Nov 29, 2021)

Yes......Brown and Yellow seeds w/ Guinness Stout, or White Wine Vinegar, or tarragon, or whatever.


----------

